# Hi, Update from AZmom.



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi everyone, AZmom here. Just thought I pop in to say hi and give a quick update. It has been at least 5 or 6 years now, since I used Mike's hypnotherapy program and am still doing great. IBS is a shadow now, it is in the back of my mind rather than dominating my life. I function very well day to day. Sometimes I am surprised to realize I haven't thought about IBS for a while, or find myself in a situation that used to put me in a panic. I think about the "what ifs..." once in a while, which was a huge problem before, but now I am able to get rid of the thought as soon as I recognize it.I still get D on occasion, but I can usually figure out why...consuming alcohol and allergies will always trigger an attack. I can shrug it off easily with "It's just my allergies, it's not the IBS returning." I guess mainly I have learned to under-react to IBS symptoms. I realize these are CBT techniques. I tried using them for years before I used Mike's program, but without the hypno to help me change my way of thinking CBT was not enough. There is life after IBS.







I wish you all the best.AZ


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

This is great news AZMom! I'm so glad to hear that you are doing so well, and so far down the track from having listened to the hypno! Yay for you!!! Thanks for sharing these wonderfully encouraging words


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI and THANK YOU for the hope and inspiration. Yeah for you. You are so lucky, I can only hope and pray I get the same results.Take careKat


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thnks for the info AZ. I'm happy for you and hope to some day have the same success to share.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((((((AZ)))))))))))







Real good to hear from you and very happy to hear you are doing so well.Thanks so much for stopping by!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh thank you so much AZMom for encouraging us - I remember how YOU encouraged me back so long ago -One of those encouraging posts was from Feb of 2001 - I was still struggling at that time with surgeries and IBS - but folks can read AZ's post from that date on this link - 7th post down on the first page...http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344There are many people who have gone on from the BB because IBS is no longer a part of their world and it is so nice for you to pop in!So, my little band of buddies here - be encouraged and know that I DO hope and pray you will all one day be better... there is hope ... xx


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi BQ! Hi Marilyn! It's been quite a while since I've stopped in. I like the tone of this forum lately. Much better than the last time I was here. I remember a lot of flak about us "promoting" Mike's tapes and it got very heated. That's the main reason I left, just got fed up with the arguing. You are obviously doing a good job Marilyn. How are the kids doing Marilyn? Remember my son the actor? He is working in Hollywood as a production assistant on the new Jim Carrey/Ben Stiller movie. My other son is a nurse and is planning on getting engaged in the next week or two! My husband and I travel to art shows around the country (well, mainly the west) selling his artwork. Our website is www.richardhallfineart.com Mike, if you see this, "greetings!" I hope you and your family are well. Keep up the wonderful and important work you do. If there is ever anything I can do for you please don't hesitate to ask.My best to you all,AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AZmom, glad to hear your still doing well.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Eric! Nice to hear from you. I hope you're doing well too. AZ


----------

